#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Handbook of Control Valves - Ref Handbooks: Emerson, Masoneilan, Flowerve, and Parcol

## mej

Links for Handbooks of Control Valves for Major Vendors - *Sizing, Design, Application of Control Valves* to help you in your work:



*Control Valve Handbook, Fourth Edition (Emerson)* 
http://28ebd07e.ultrafiles.net

*Masoneilan Control Valve Sizing Handbook*  
http://b6e16be0.ultrafiles.net

*Flowserve Instrument Engineer's Handbook for Control Valves* 
http://229ff528.ultrafiles.net

*Handbook for Control Valve Sizing (Parcol)* 
http://4e52a90a.ultrafiles.net

*Other very useful Reference Books:*

*Valve Selection Handbook* 
http://adf.ly/A4vMO

*Valve Fundamentals* 
http://adf.ly/A4vMP

*The Condensed Handbook of Measurement and Control* 
http://adf.ly/A4vMQ

*Lessons in Industrial Instrumentation* 
http://adf.ly/A4vMRSee More: Handbook of Control Valves - Ref Handbooks: Emerson, Masoneilan, Flowerve, and Parcol

----------


## muhammad usman

Bundle of Thanks!

----------


## jrri16

Thanks a lot

----------


## Hitesh Raval

Thanks

----------


## vuong

need help Process Pump Design calculation Spreadsheet

----------


## tv-pve

Sorry, but my antivirus program blocked this link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please upload this to other webpage, e.g. mediafire or 4shared

----------


## rebadou

Good info!

----------


## brahmhos

thank you for caring and sharing

----------


## noelni

Thank you for these excellent references.  Makes my job easy!

----------


## kerogen

Hi mej ! Can you re upload these links again and thxs ..

----------


## jigsjcp

excellent collection. Thank you very much.

----------


## jrri16

Thanks, excellent collection

----------


## AliDouceur

Great Post!

See More: Handbook of Control Valves - Ref Handbooks: Emerson, Masoneilan, Flowerve, and Parcol

----------


## AliDouceur

Don't forget to click on "SKIP AD" in top right corner to access the books!  (only a 5 second wait)

----------


## pollar

thanks...very nice collection

----------


## noelni

thank you for the good books!

----------


## pollar

Great books!  Thanx

----------


## noelni

thanks

----------


## sghuge

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## notachance

thank you... great references

----------


## marwanab

thanks

----------


## noelni

thanks

----------


## mej

All links have been updated

----------


## pollar

Excellent materials!

----------


## notachance

I needed these!  Thanks.

See More: Handbook of Control Valves - Ref Handbooks: Emerson, Masoneilan, Flowerve, and Parcol

----------


## marwanab

Very useful!  Thanks :Chuncky:

----------


## AliDouceur

Thanks for these good books!

----------


## noelni

This is a very nice set!

----------


## suga2009

Thanks for the good references

----------

